

Leaked: Sun's project to migrate migrate customers using Oracle to MySQL - Torn
http://www.wikileaks.com/wiki/Sun_Microsystems_%22Project_Peter%22_targets_Oracle_to_MySQL_migrations_to_boost_sales

======
bensummers
I wonder how many other companies have internal presentations for their sales
staff on how to win business from competitors, regardless of the alleged
suitability of their product?

~~~
Torn
I bet most companies would have strategies for this type of stuff (stealing
sales, recruiting team members from competitors) -- even if it's not explicit
documents such as the one in the OP.

I think if the product is _good enough_ to get the job done, and it meets the
customer's needs without too much pain then why not?

~~~
bensummers
I think what I was trying to say is that it's not exactly a shock that they
should be trying to get Oracle customers where MySQL would work fine.

In fact, not doing this would more shocking.

~~~
Torn
Agreed! :)

